# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  *"مسابقه احلى صوره *"

## قمر دنياي

السلام عليكم  :rolleyes: 
اليوم جت لي فكره وهي  :amuse: 
اني اطلب صوره وانتو تجيبوها لي و نحط تصويت والي يفوز له 
تقييم ويلا انتظركم مع اول طلب بعد التفاعل :wink:  
موفقييييييييين

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بالتوفيق
بس سؤال الصوره  نلتقطها نحن 
وإلا نجيب صوره وخلاص 


إذا ماقفلوا موضوعش عاد>> على المزاج

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله بحساسه بزياده 
لا تجيبو لي من النت 
لان بعدين بيصير نفس فكرة همس الصمت 
هااااا وييييييش حلو كذا ولا لا ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خيراً يكون

----------


## thefactor

حلو

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا بطلب اول طلب وهوووووووو




 
صورة فرااااااوله  
يلا بأنتظاركم
وأن شاء الله عجبكم الطلب

----------


## عطور

[
حلو الموضوع تسلم أناملك

----------


## آهات حنونه

اكثير حلوه الفكره 

انشاء الله تلاقي تفاعل

----------


## قمر دنياي

عطور 
يسلمو على المرور وكثيييييير عجبتني الصوره 
ان شاء الله تفوزي

----------


## قمر دنياي

بحر العجائب 
مشكوره على المرور 
وان شاء الله نلاقي تفاعل

----------


## مضراوي

ان شاء الله نلاقي تفااعل

----------


## حسسينو

_موضوع جميل وانشالله الكل يتفاعل_ 

_يعطيش العافيه اختي_

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكورييين على المرور 
لاكن ويييييييييييين صوركم ؟؟

----------


## روعة الدنيا

**


*يسلموو خيتوو فكره حلووه* 

*وانشاء نلقي تفااعل*

*دمتي مبدعه* 

*وبنتظار ابدعك الحلوو* 

*تحياتي* 

*روعه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم اعادة الموضوع بعد التأكد من عدم تشابة المسابقات ..

كل المودة

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا بأنتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااركم 
والحين ردت المسابقه 
الف شكر للاخ شبكة الناصره

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> يلا بأنتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااركم 
> والحين ردت المسابقه 
> 
> الف شكر للاخ شبكة الناصره



قرت عيونش على رجعته بالسلامه

----------


## قمر دنياي

ههههه 
مشكوره على المرور 
و الطلة
 ويلا وين صورتك؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ولاتزعلي >>مع إني مو تبع تنافس  :sad2: 
هذي القطفه الأولى 
لعيونش الحلوه :bigsmile: 


وهذي السله كلها لعيون عشاق الفراوله :embarrest: 


وهذا الخرابيط للي يحبوا الخرابيط>> ماحب هالخرابيط  :wacko: 

هم قالوا صوره مو موسوعه>>  :toung:

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله بحساسه 
اختاري غناتي صوره وحده عشان احطها 
في التصويت 
يلا بأنتظارك

----------


## آهات حنونه

*مرحبا خيتي قمر دنياي*

*وهاذي الصوره*



**

----------


## قمر دنياي

وااااو صوره عجبتني كثييير 
اتمنى يكون لك حظ في المسابقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

ان شااااااااء الله كل الي حط الصور وصله التقيم ؟؟؟؟
وآخر موعد للصور هو 
يوم الاثنين

----------


## أميره الدلوعه

يسلموووووووو وان شاء الله نلاقي تفاعل

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يسلمك 
منوره بوجودك 
وان شاء الله نلاقي تفاااااااااااعل

----------


## ورده محمديه

**


*حلوه المسابقه*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ووووووووووووووووو* 


*المسابقة واجد حلو يسلموااااااااااا خيتو* 


*هذه صورتي* 




**

----------


## قمر دنياي

وردة محمديه 
الاحلى مرورك يالغلا 
موفقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

أبو علي 
الله يسلمك مرورك هو الاحلى 
موفق

----------


## سماءك حلمي

يسلمووو على المسابقة الحلوه

----------


## ward roza <3

*اهلين اختي قموووووووورة*  

*واووووووو مسابقه حلووووة* 


*شكللك تموتي قمر في شئ اسمه فراولة* 


*وهذي صورتي*
**

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

مسابقة حليوه

وهذي صورتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبيت اشارك بس 
مركز التحميل يعاندني

----------


## قمر دنياي

حب آل محمد 
اي اكييييييد فراااوله احبها بشكل 
يسلمو على المرور والطله

----------


## قمر دنياي

مولاتي يازهراء
يسلمو على المرور 
موفقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفااف الهدى 

بسرعه حمليها لان بس وحده وخلاص
التصويت يوضع 
لاتحطيها من الشبكه ادا يعاند 
عندك العملاق لتحميل الصور
هذا حلوو

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا بس صوووووووره وحده وخلاص التصويت باوضعه 
يلا بسرعه مشاركة وحده بس !!!!!!

----------


## سماءك حلمي

عفاف الهدى ..

بس روحي للصورة وسوي نسخ ولصق وخلاص ...

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكوووووووورة اختي سماءك حلمي 
ويااارب تستفيد عفااف الهدى 
يسلموو

----------


## أموله

مرحبأإأ

عفاف ,, 

سوريًٍَ,, عفاف اخذتًٍَِ ,, محلكًَ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
مسابقة جميلة يسلموا ع الطرح
حبيت أشارك
وهاذي صورتي..

تحياااااااااتو...سمورهـ

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياهلا بيييك 
اموله مشكوره على المرور  
تسلمي

----------


## قمر دنياي

سمووره 
ياهلا بيك يالغلا 
بس اعذريني التصويت يكفي بس 10مشاركين
يعني انتي مابتنحطي 
موفقه

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو لكن ويش الصوره التاليه

----------


## قمر دنياي

الحين اني حطيت التصويت 
اذا خلص اقول ويش الصوره الثانيه 
يسلمووو

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=91969

----------


## قمر دنياي

يااااااااااااااااااااهلا 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووك  :clap:  :ongue:  :wavetowel2: 
ورده محمديه 

وان شااء الله الكل يفوووز

----------


## قمر دنياي

الـــــــــــــــــــــــطــــــــــــــــــــلـــ  ـــــــــــــــب 

صورة لشلالات 

وتكون الصور طبيعيه مو رسم

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

مبررررروك وردة محمدية 


وهذي صورتي


اتمنى اعجابكم

----------


## سماءك حلمي

مرحبااا 
طلب حلوو قموره 
وهذه صورتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

مولاتي يازهراء 
مشكوره على المرور 
موفقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

سماءك حلمي 
الحمد لله عجبك الطلب 
وان شااء الله يكون لك حظ هذه المره 
موفقه لكل خيييير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الف مبروك خيتي ورده محمديه*

*يعطيك الف عافيه قمورة على هل موضوع الحلو وهاذي مشاركتي*

----------


## روح منسيه

كشخه  الموضوع 

يسلمو على الافكار الروعه 

وهذي مشاركتي معاكم

----------


## @Abu Ali@

سلام 

وهذه صورتي

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

مرأإحبون

----------


## قمر دنياي

يااهلا بييكم 
مشكورين على الطله الرووعه 
والحين وصلتو 6أعضاء 
بأنتظار 4الجاين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروك ورده

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله يبارك في حياتكم جميع* 
*انتظروني سأعود بالطلب الجديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وهذا صورتي البسيطه*
*اتمنى تنال على ولو اقل القليل من اعجابكم*

**

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_وهذي صورتي..._

----------


## رحيق الامل

تهاني القلبيه الى ورده محمديه لي فوزها
وهادي هيه الصور
بس احترت وين الي احطها 
فا ابا حط ونتي اختاري الاحلى
وهادي الصور
                  ((1))

       ((2))

             ((3))


انشا الله يعجبوك
تحياتي
رحيق الامل

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
ياهلا بأعضاء الشبكة الحلوين :shiny:  
والحين وصلتو 10 يعني بينحط التصويت :kaseh:  
رحيق الامل 
والله حيرتيني بين الصوره الاولى والثالثه  :huuh: 
يلا بختار الاولى واسمحي لي إذا ماتبيها :sila:  
لان خلاص بوضع التصويت :kaseh:

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## قمر دنياي

الي فااااااااااااااااااااااااااز معانا 
هي رحيق الامل الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك 
تستاااااااهلي

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن الطلب بكره 
أنتظرووني...........

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرآحبوووون..!*

*فكرهـ مــررهـ حلوووهـ*

*بـأنتظآر الطلب الجديد..~ آن شآء الله ألحق :)*

*يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهود النآيس..!*

*موفقه,, عسسآك ع القوهـ*

*سي يـ،آ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا ننتظر الطلب وان شاء الله 
يكون لي حظ معاكم ..
ويسلمو قمر عـ المسابقة الروعة
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكوووووووورين على المرور
في أقرب وقت أنزل الطلب.........

----------


## قمر دنياي

طلبي لليوم 
صـــــــــوص (كتكوت)
أتــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــنى طلبي حلـــــــــــــووووو

----------


## سماءك حلمي

طلب حلو 
وهذه صورتيٍٍٍ

أتمنى تعجبكم :rolleyes:

----------


## أموله

مراحبون 



شرايكم هههه

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اول شيء الف مبررررروك اختي رحيق الأمل 



وصورتي هذي المرررة كتكوت عصبي 


[IMG]http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:e4ASpMJRtdkfrM:http://img150.**************/img150/2935/62166855sc0.jpg[/IMG]



اتمنى تعجبكم 



تحيااااتوووو

----------


## قمر دنياي

سماءك حلمي 
صورة حلوه أتمنى لك الفووز 
تسلمي على المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

أموله 
و
مولاتي يازهراء  
أعتذر لكم اريد صورة غيير 
يعني مثل سماءك حلمي 
الصوره حقيقيه يعني مومضحكه
بأنتظاركم :)

----------


## ورده محمديه

** 


*وهذا كتكوتي*
*بس غناتي قموره صغري لي الصوره اذا تقدري*

----------


## قمر دنياي

يااهلا وردة محمديه 
والصوره مو راضية تتحمل 
راح احاول وأشوووووف

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماقدرت اقاوم الطلب لان حلو كثير*

*يعطيك الف عافيه قموره على هل مجهود الحلو*


**

*تحياتي القلبيه ’’’’’’’’’’’بحووووور’’’’’’’’’’’’*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يعافيك خيتي بحور 
وصورتك حلوه 
تمنياتي لكِ بالفووووز

----------


## أموله



----------


## قمر دنياي

أمولة 
صوره جميييلة 
يسلمو على الطله

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اشكر اختي قمر دنياي 

وهذي صورتي

----------


## همسة ألم

حلووه المسابقه 
هاذي صورتي

إن شاء الله تعجبكم 
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*هذي صورتي....*


**

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## مكسورة خاطر

هذي صورة كتكوتنا كان مريض ثلاثة أيام بعدين وقف على رجوله زي ما انتو شايفين وبعدها بكم ساعة عطاكم عمرة :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:

----------


## قمر دنياي

يااهلا بيكم ومشاركاتكم الحلوه 
والحين وصلتو 8 مشاركات 
الحقو بس 2وخلاص 

مكسورة خاطر 
لو سمحتي اختي الصورة من النت 
مو من تصويرك :)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

من ألحين أحترت
صور جميله
بالتوفيق للجميع
بس إعطونا علم بالتصويت ها 
دحنا نحارس

----------


## قمر دنياي

حساسة بزيادة 
ويييييييين صورتك يلا بسرعه 
بس صورتين والتصويت ينحط

----------


## قمر دنياي

ويييييييييينكم بس صورتين 
عشااان احط التصويت

----------


## قمر دنياي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وين الاعضاااااااااااااء

----------


## أموله

",, وين تـفـأإعل الاأإعضـأإء ؟!,, ~

----------


## قمر دنياي

بس باقي صورتين !!!!
وينكم

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اسفه عـ التاخير واذا اخذت مكان احد بس
هذيـ صورتيـ

اتمنى تعجبكم 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## Habit Roman

سلام عليكم

أنا حابه أشترك معاكم




تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

الفراش الفاطمي
ياهلا بيك وانتي ما اخذتي مكان احد 
يسلمو على المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

Habit Roman

ياهلا بيك 
غناااتي غيري الصوره لان مثل 
مولاتي يازهراء 
انتظرك:)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا ننتظر habit roman
وننتظر التصويتـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
راح تتوقف المسابقه اسبوعين اواكثر 
لاني باسافر 

أسألكم براءة الذمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو على الأقل نزلي الينا التصويت 
واحنا بنكمل اذا ما عندش مانع

----------


## Habit Roman

سوري على التأخير واذا مكررة قولوا لي

تحياتي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تروحيـ وترجعيـ بالسلامهـ 
وزيـ ماقالتـ عمتيـ عفافـ الهدى
اذا ماعندشـ مانعـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمحي ليي حبيبتي راح 
انزل التصويت عشان لايبرد الموضوع

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم ..

عذراً انا مانتبهت ان الصور لازم تكون من النت

 :embarrest: سورررررري :embarrest:

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
الف الف مبروووووووك 
أموله 

ولحد الحين الفائزين معانا هم:
1-ورده محمديه 
2-رحيق الامل
3-اموله 
انتظروني بالطلب الجديد

----------


## عنيده

نتظر الطلب الجديد ..

و ان شاء الله عاد اشارك..

موفقه خيتو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبرووك اموله
قموره
وحشتنا هالمسابقة 
بانتظار الطلب

----------


## قمر دنياي

الطلب الجديد 
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
*صــــور بـــــــالــــــــونــــــــات* 

اتمنى الطلب يكون خفيف عليكم 
بأنتظار مشاركاتكم

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
طلب حلو مرة  
وهذي صورتي  


كـــــ الود ــــل

----------


## قمر دنياي

سماءك حلمي 

صوره جميله اتمنى لكِ الفوز 
يسلمو على التفاعل في المسابقه

----------


## عنيده

و هذي صورتي ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

عنيده 
مشكوره على المرور 
صوره جميله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هادي بالوناتي

----------


## همسة ألم

الف مبروووك للفايزه 
وصورتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 
همسة ألم 

مشــكــوريــن عــلــى الـمـرور والـتـفـاعــل 
صــور جــمـــيــلــه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بحجم أصغر  

 

مشاركتي .......

----------


## قمر دنياي

أبتسام السهم 
يسلمو على المشاركه في مسابقتي 
لا عدمنا مرورك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وهذي صورتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

دمعة طفله يتيمه
يسلمو على المشاركه في مسابقتي 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ليلاس

هذي صورتي لأول مرة



أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

ليلاس 
صورة جميله ان شاء الله يكون لك حظ 

لحد الحين 
7صور بعد 3 صور

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر باقي الأعضاء

مع مسابقة حماس

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على المرور  :bigsmile:

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

هذي صورتي واتنمي تعجبكم^__*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مولاتي يازهراء 
يسلمو على المشاركه 
والحين 8 صور 
بعد صورتين

----------


## سماءك حلمي

وين الأعضاااء نايمين !!

قمورة خلاص نزلي التصويت طولوا الأعضاء 

بايو

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

حلوووووهـ المسابقة 
تحياتي 
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

سماءك حلمي 
الحين راح احط التصويت 
يسلمو

----------


## قمر دنياي

مجنونه وحلوه 
الاحلى طلتك يالغلا 
ويسلمو على مرورك

----------


## قمر دنياي

ليلاس 
صورتك مو ظاهره 
اتمنى في اقرب وقت تحطيها لان خلاص بوضع التصوييييييت

----------


## أموله



----------


## قمر دنياي

اموله 
هلا بيييك جيتي على آخر لحظه لاني كنت باحط التصويت 
يسلمو

----------


## قمر دنياي

ليلاس 
اعتذر باحط التصويت 
اتمنى مره ثانيه تشاركي معانا

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## أموله

بنتظار

----------


## قمر دنياي

الف مبروك أموله 
تستاهلي الفووز 

أنتظروني في الطلب الجديد...

----------


## قمر دنياي

وين الاعضااااء ؟

----------


## عنيده

نتظر الطلب الجديد

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلمين على الفكره الجونان 

ويعطيك الف عافيه

أنتظر الجديد منك والمميز

أبقي بسعاده

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مبروووووووووك اموووولة على الفووز....{
  ننتظر الطلب الجديد....]
               تحياتي...{ مجنونة وحلوووة...}

----------


## ليلاس

الـــــــــــف الــــــــــــــف مبرووووووووووك أموله

ننتظر طلبش بشوق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار الطلب

----------


## أموله

هع " 

بنتظآر الطلب

----------


## كبرياء

مسآبقه حلوه ..} 
ربي يوفقكمـ ..!

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

بنتظار اطلب


مبرررررررررررررررررروك الفوز
آمولة :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :icon30:  :icon30:

----------


## روعة الدنيا

بالانتظار الطلب الجديد 

موفقه خيتوو

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
تسلمي حبوبه على المسآبقه :) ..

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

وآإلف مبرووك آموله =) ،

وننتظر الطلب الجديد  :toung:  ..

لآخلآ ولآعدم 

تحيآتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياهلا بيكم 
اشكر كل من دخل موضوعي ورد 
وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت 
احط ليكم الطلب

----------


## قمر دنياي

الـــطـــلــب الجــديــد 
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<

صورة تـــــــــفـــــــــاح

ان شاء الله عجبكم طلبي هذه المره

----------


## ورده محمديه

مو مهم عندي الفوز ... الاهم اني اتواجد لك طلب :wink: 

تقبلو صورتي البسيطه  :embarrest: 
واتمنى تنال اعجابكم :toung:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مرآآآآآآآحبوووووون..!}~





ان شاءالله تعجبكِ  
سي يوو  
عششووق..~!!

----------


## همسة ألم

أنا مثلك وردة محمديه ..ليس مهم أبدا 


كل ودي وحبي

----------


## همسة ألم

عذرووووووووون 
الصورة نسيت أحطها  :embarrest: 



تحيآتوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## قمر دنياي

وردة محمديه 
تسلمي على المرور 
وعلى طلتك الرووعه.
<
عاشقة المستحيل
صوره جدآآ رووووووووعه 
تسلمي على المرور .
<
همسة ألم 
مشكوره على الطله 
لاعدمنا مرورك.

----------


## قمر دنياي

بانتظار باقي الاعـــضـــاء

----------


## قمر دنياي

:closedeyes:  :no:  :blink:  :sad2:

----------


## ليلاس

هذي صورتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## قمر دنياي

ليلاس 

صورتك جميله تسلمي على الطله

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 
نورتي بطلتك ووضعك الصوره 
تسلمي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وهذي اني صووورتي 
      اتمنى ان تنال آآعجآآآبكم
 
                       تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة~~~~~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هذي صورتي....

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكوررين على الطله 
لاعدمنا تفاعلكم 
والحين الصور 7 بعد 3صور

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم 

مسابقة جميلة  :amuse: 

وهذي صورتي 

اتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

حب آل محمد 
يسلمو على وضعك الصوره 
والحين8صور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا مشاركات الله يعافيكم

----------


## الصقر الاسود

السلام عليكم 

وهذي الصورة

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 
تسلمي على المرور

الصقر الاسود 
مشكور على مشاركتك صوره حلوه

----------


## قمر دنياي

حب آل محمد 

صورتك مو ظاهر بسرعه حطيها عشان
نحط التصوييت

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر التصوييييييت

----------


## قمر دنياي

ليلاس 
يسلمو على المرور وعلى اهتمامك بالمسابقه 
دمتي بوود

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## أموله

يلا ننتظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين الطلب

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على المرور
والطلب إذا خلص التصوييت يمكن بعد 2يومين او يوم تقريبآ

----------


## تحطيم كول

والله عجبني الموضوع        :wavetowel2:      يسلمو على هل موضوع

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على المرور وان شاء
الله تشاركي معانا وتفوزي
تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

الف الف مبروووك
عاشقة المستحيل 
تستااهلي الفوز والله

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_الف الف مبروووووك عاشقة المستحيل.._
_           بأنتظاااآآر الطلب.._

----------


## قمر دنياي

والحين الفائزات معانا  
1- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطة )
5..............
6................
7................
8.................
9..................
10.................

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر بكل شووووووق ..

----------


## I wanna

مراااااحب

اعذروني على التأخير

بس ممكن اشارك

اذا الجواب نعم فهذه مشاركتي المتواضعة










تحياتي .....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفازة
ننتظر الطلب الجديد

----------


## ليلاس

> مراااااحب
> 
> اعذروني على التأخير
> 
> بس ممكن اشارك
> 
> اذا الجواب نعم فهذه مشاركتي المتواضعة
> 
> 
> ...



 
سوووري ع اللقافة بس خيي طلب صور للتفاح خلص

و الحين ننتظر الطلب الجديد 

و يعطيك العافية ,,, و في انتظار مشاركاتك الجديدة

----------


## قمر دنياي

طلبنا هذي المره 

صوره أمواج البحر 
ان شاء الله يكون حلو وخفيف 
عليكم استمتعو وانتو تدوروا

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 

يسلمو على المرور 
صوره حلوه 
موفقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

دمعة طفله يتيمه 
غناتي الصوره مافيها امواج بحر 
بأنتظاارك

----------


## ليلاس

طلب حلووو كثيييير

راجعة مع صوتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

بأنتظااارك

----------


## ليلاس

بااااااااااك




هذي الصورة عجبتني مرة

و ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
الصوره عجبتني  بقووه 
ذوق مره حلو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

فكره حلوه وهدي صورتي وان شاء الله  تعجبكم 


يسلمووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكورين على وضعكم الصور بأنتظار باقي الاعضااء
باقي سته اعضاء

----------


## ليلاس

صور رائعة و في انتظار الأروع

موفقيييييين

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

طلب رووعه..
  وهذي صووورتي..
                                                       اتمنى ان تعجبكم الصوورة

----------


## ABU A7MED

يعطيكم ألف عافية

----------


## قمر دنياي

وااااو 
كل صوره احلى من الثانيه 
بعد  4 أعضااء

----------


## أموله

هـآ’يو

----------


## قمر دنياي

رد سرييع جدآ ^_^
بعد 3 صور

----------


## I wanna

نشاركم بتصوير بسيط

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا اخوي 
ياليت الصوره من النت 
لان ممنوع من تصويرك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

**

*تتسارع امواجه على لمس قدمي
الحافيتين و بعد لحظات قليله
عادت كما هي هادئه وجميله
مشيت بخطوات متردده هادئه*
*.....*

**
لـِتكُنْ آروَاحْكًمآ رَاقِـيَـة,,~

*تًتسـامْى عَنْ سَفـاسِفَ الـَأمُـورْ ..~
وَعـَنْ كُـلْ مَـايَخِدشُ نـَقائِهــا,,~


تُحترِمْآن ذآتكًما وَنـَحتـِرمْآن الغَـيْر ..

عِنـدَمـْا تتـَحدثْآن* *تتحَـدثْآن بِعُمـْق


تـَطلبْآن بـإدبْ ..
وَتشُكرآن بـِذوَقْ ..
وَتّعتذِرْآن* *بِـصدقْ
تًتـَرفـْعآن عَـن التفَاهـَاتـْ 
والقِيـلَ والقـَالْ ..*

*تُحِبْآن بـِصَمتْ 
**وَتغَضبْآن بـِصَمتْ
وإنْ آردتمًا الـَرحِيلْ .. 
تٌرحـَلْآن بـِصَمتْ 

**
**....*
*


**
**حَمْلتُ أشْيَائِي وذهبْتُ نحو البحرِ....

هَرَب البحرُ حينَ رآني

وضَعْتُ أشْيَائِي علي الرملِ

فأنْتَبه البحرُ إليها

فَحرَّض موجَ البحرِ

وخطفَ الأشْيَاء!..

رَجَعْتُ وفي نَفْسِي أشْيَاءٌ

لم يُدْرِكْهَا البحرُ ..

لأنْيِّ أحفظها بين القلب

وبيـــني ...

تلِكَ هي الآمالْ

وحينَ رآنِي البحرُ

أحمل آمالي

اسْتَوقفنِي الموجُ الهادرُ

كالبُرْكـان

لكنِّـي

ذهبتُ بآمالي وتركتُ البحرَ ورائيي

يتبخْرُ كالِنسْيَان!!...**....*
*آحترت بين هذول .. آختآري آحلى وحده فيهم حبيبتي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أهلين بك عشوقه 
والله احترت مادري حسيت الاولى حلوه 
بس انتي إذا ماتبيها قولي لي 
اني عجبتني الاولى

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آي مآ شآء الله الأولى حلووه* 
*يسسلم لي الذوق يآذووق آنتي* 
*موفقه حبي*

----------


## وردة الكميليا



----------


## قمر دنياي

اختي صورتك موظاهرة لي 
اتمنى ترجعي تحطيها 
بعد  2 صورتين

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*هلا يا حلوين*
*إنشاء الله ما تأخرت* 
*وهذه الصور*

*و*

*و*

*و*

*وأخيراً*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*إيش رايك في الصورأختي قمر دنياي؟؟*
*أنا متحمسة كثيير حق المسابقة*

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله

حبيت أشترك معاكم





تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

وردة الكاميليا 

ياااااااااااهلا بييك اختاري غناتي صوره وحده
عشان احطها بالتصويت وصورك مرره عجبوني
بأنتظارك

----------


## قمر دنياي

حبة رمان 
يسلمو على المشاركه في موضوعي 
والصوره الثانيه مكرره بأختار الاولى

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*ه**ل**ا*
* أختار آخر وحدة إيش رايك؟؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

آخر وحده 
جميييييييييله كنت بختارها لك اني بعد 
حسيت الوانها جدآآآ هاادئه 
يلا الحين باحط التصويت

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## قمر دنياي

الف مبروووك

ليلاس  &  abu a7med

----------


## قمر دنياي

والحين الفائزات معانا 


1- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطة )
5-ليلاس (نقطة)
abu a7med-6 (نقطة) 
7................
8.................
9.................. 
10.................

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين*
*طلبتك قمورة خلنا نكمل ترى مرة المسابقة حليوه* 
*حممممممممممممماس*
*تكفين*

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا غنااتي 
انتي الاحلى وان شااء الله تفوزي معانا 
بس اول خلي الاعضاء يردو بعدين احط الطلب<<<عناااااااااد ههه
وان شااء الله افكر في الطلب

----------


## قمر دنياي

ويين اعضائنا ؟

----------


## ليلاس

ربي يبارك فيك يا الغلا قموووووره


... ننتظر الطلب ...

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على مرورك الصفحه 
نورتي 
وبادور ليكم طلب وباحطه هنا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ننتظررك قمووورتي*

----------


## عنيده

نتظر الطلب الجديد ..

----------


## ليلاس

.... ننتظر الطلب عزيزتي ....

و ربي يباارك فييييييك

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكورين على المرور 
والله قمت افكر افكر افكر 
ولاحصلت طلب بارد ادور وباشوف 
وإذا حبيتو انكم تساعدوني 
في التقيم حطوا لي مساعداتكم

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*هلا خيتو* 
*راح أضع بين يديكِ مجموعة*
*البر*
*البلبل*
*الصقر*
*فراشة*
*بيبي*
*أحلى إبتسامة*
*ترى عندي زود*
*يعني هذي مساعدة مني*
*للأمانة ماعندي من هذولي الصور شي حلو*
*يعني حالي من حالكم راح أدور معكم*
*تحياتي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

وردة الكميليا 

يسلمو غنااااتي على مرورك ومسااعدتك لي 
وهذوول بيكفوو 
بختار وحده واحط لكم الطلب

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يلآآآآآآآآ قمووورتي آنتظررك*

----------


## قمر دنياي

طلبنا هذي المره 





































اطفال صغار 
اتمنى يعجبكم

----------


## ليلاس

طلب حلو 



و هذي الصوووووووورة وصلت ....






ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## عنيده

_انا هذي الطفله وايد تعجبني .._ 




__

_حلو الطلب وايد احترت كلهم حلوين الاطفال ,,_

----------


## ABU A7MED

مشاركتي 





يعطيكم ربى ألف عافية 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## عزف الرحيل

ممكن اشترك معاكم وهذي صورتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## وردة الكميليا

*وأخيراً و بعد الإنتظار*












*والله محتارة بس أختار الثاني فديت عيونة*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مالقيت أحلى من صورة علاوي عشان اشارك بها

ام وفرحانه بابنها ^_^

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياااااااهلا بكل المشاركين والمشاركات 
اشوف هذي المره الكل شاارك 
موفقيين 

ملاك الورد 
هلابيك لاكن اسمحي لي الصوره لازم تكون من النت 
ولاكن بس هذي المره بقبل من التصوييييييير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

وهذي صور اختاري اللي تعجبك راضيه فيها هههع

----------


## عزف الرحيل

*هلا حبيايبي ابي اشارك بصوره بنت اخوي القمر والصوره  تصوير بس موجوده بعد في النت صور ناصفة رمضان انتم على كيفكم اختاروا اي وحده تدخل في المسابقه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

عشووق 
هلا منوره واخترت الصوره الثانيه 
لان احبهاااااا مررره وكنت حاطتها خلفيه بعد 
يسلمو على المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

عزف الرحيل 
هلا بيك في مسابقتنا 
اختاري اي صوره تبي 
الصوره الاولى او هذي ؟؟

----------


## Habit Roman

أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

منوره عزيزتي بالمشاركه

بعد صوره وحده

----------


## عزف الرحيل

> عزف الرحيل 
> هلا بيك في مسابقتنا 
> اختاري اي صوره تبي 
> الصوره الاولى او هذي ؟؟



*هلا عزيزتي*
*انت اختاري وانا راضيه عادي عندي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## أموله

ننتظر الطلب الجديد

----------


## قمر دنياي

دخلت ادور موضوعي مالقيته قلت وش الساالفه 
بعدين طلعت فووق لقيته مــــثـــبـــت 
ههههههههه 
يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه على التثبيت 
بجد استانست وااااااجد

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههه

تستـآهلي

----------


## آهات حنونه

موفقين

بنتظااار الطلب الجديد من زمان ماشاركت معكم

وتستاهلي احاى فرحه خيتي على هل مجهود

----------


## ليلاس

تستاهلي غناااااااتي التثبيت ع الموضوع الرااااائع

و الصراااحة أني بعد صار لي نفس الشي دورته و ما لقيته الا توني

في الانتظار

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكورين حبايبي على المرور 
ماعدمنا مروركم الرائع 
دمتم لمن تحبوون

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*أدري تأخرت*
*تم التصويت*

----------


## ليلاس

مبروووووووووووووك فوووووووز الغوااااااااالي

عنيييييييدهـ

و

عاااااااااشقة المستحييييييل

يعطيييييييكم العااااااااااافية

----------


## أموله

_!_* ننتظر الطلببب_

----------


## قمر دنياي

والحين الفائزات معانا 



1- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطتين )
5-ليلاس (نقطة)
abu a7med-6 (نقطة) 
7عنيده(نقطة)
8.................
9.................. 

10.................

----------


## قمر دنياي

الطلب 

































































































































































صورة مــــــطــــــر
ان شااااء الله يكون حلووو وخفييييييف

----------


## عنيده

طلب حلووو وايد ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

عنيده شاكره لك المرور

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك* 
*للفائزين*
*وهذي مشاركتي*

----------


## ABU A7MED

سلامو ..~

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وهذي مشاركتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بشارك معاكم بتوقيعي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## hard to get

هذه مشاركتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

كثييير الــفكرة حلــوة

وهاذي مشـــاركتي..

----------


## ليلاس

السسسسسسسلام }

وصلت صورتي ~

تسلمي غناااااااااتي ع الطلب الجميييييييييل ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكورين على المرور 
والحين الصور 7 

اخوي hard to get
أعتذر صورتك ورده مو مطر

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصوييت

----------


## أموله

>’؛< م ــآلحقت عليكم خسسسآره 

يـلآ ننتظرررر

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

خساره كنت ابغى اشترك 
يلا المره الجايه ان شاء الله 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## hard to get

> مشكورين على المرور 
> والحين الصور 7 
> 
> اخوي hard to get
> أعتذر صورتك ورده مو مطر



مساء الخير اختي العزيزة قمر دنياي

الصورة هي لوردة بعد هطول المطر

بس يمكن فهمتي المقصد من الصورة بالخطأ

على العموم تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

يامرحبا 
اعضااء إذا في احد يتبرع وياخذ المسابقه عني 
لاني تعبااانه 
موفقين

----------


## عنيده

_سلامتج خيتو .._  
_تقدرين ترشحين احد و تطلبين منه اذا يقدر ياخذه عنج_

_مهما تكون هذي مسابقتج و انتي ادرى منو بيهتم فيها .._

_لين ماترجعين .._ 
_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*سلامتك يا حلوة*
*وما تشوفين شر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> يامرحبا 
> اعضااء إذا في احد يتبرع وياخذ المسابقه عني 
> لاني تعبااانه 
> موفقين



 ياهلاااا قمره
ان شاءالله مااحد ياخد المسابقه غيرش ياغناتي
ماعليش شر ان شاءالله
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## قمر دنياي

عنيده 
وردة الكميليا 
دمعة طفله يتيمه 

ياهلا فييكم الله يسلمكم ياارب 
لاكن إذا ما احد أخذ المسابقه يمكن تتأخر 
عاادي ولا لا؟؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

عادي غناتي خدي راحتك

وماعليك شر انشاء الله

مو حلوه المسابقه من دون صاحبها؟؟....

دعائي يسبق تحيــــــاتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
الحمد لله صرت احسن وان شاء الله فكر في طلب 
واجي لييكم

----------


## ABU A7MED

الحمد لله على سلامتك اختي 

بالتوفيق ...

سلامو ..~

----------


## ليلاس

الف الحمد لله على سلامتك غناتي

ربي يعطييييييك العاااااااافية

في انتظاااااااار الطلب

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك ربي العافيه

بنتظار طلبك وانشاء الله يكون حلو

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*الحمد لله على سلامتج يا حلوة*
*                                                                                                          ننتظر طلبج*

----------


## عنيده

_ الحمدالله ع سلامتج يخيتو .._ 

_و نتظر الطلب الجديد بكل شوووق .._

----------


## قمر دنياي

الطلب 




































































































































صورة ورود 
تحياتي

----------


## ليلاس

..

----------


## قمر دنياي

ليلاس
يسلمو على المرور 
بأنتظار الاعضاء

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*قمورة ودي أشارك بس الأستايل الجديد مغربلنا*
*ما ني عارفة انزل الصور*
*بلشني ذا كلما حطيت شي  ما يطلع*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

http://thumbs.bc.jncdn.com/e5057f4b0...38ee3c62_l.jpg

ماعرفت انزل الصورة 
قلت انزل رابطها

----------


## قمر دنياي

وردة الكميليا 
والله حتى اني ماااني عارفه اله 
الله يعيين

----------


## قمر دنياي

ملاك الورد
حلوه الصوره اتمنى لك الفووز

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على المرور 
واحس الاعضاء صاوا نايمين من الاستايل الجديد 
الكل مو عارف له 
حتى اني صرت ما ادخله واااجد زي الاول

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*هلا قمورة منتدانا وحشتيني موووت وحتى الأعضاء <<لا يزعلو*
*وحشني منتدى الصور*
*ومسابقتش الأكثر من رائعة* 

*طبعاً هذي كميليا*
*و للي ما يعرف ينزل الصور* 
*لكم الطريقة لما تجي تحطي الرابط في المكان المخصص له* 
*تحته في كلام ومحطوط علامة صح نشيل العلامة وتطلع الصورة*
*إنشاء الله فهمتوا عليي*

----------


## عنيده

*السلااام ..* 

*انا راح اشارك في وردتي من تصويري ..* 

*ان شاء الله  تعجبكم ..* 

*موفقين ..* 

**

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحباااااااااااااااااا

رجعنا ليكم  بعد غيااااااب طوييل 
اشتقتو للمسابقه ؟؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

ويييييييييييييييييييييييينكم

----------


## عنيده

وحشتني جد جد المسابقه .. 

و هم صاحبتها و حشتني .. 

يلا في انتظار الطلب الجديد .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا بيك عنيدة 
والله حتى اني اشتقت لك وااااااااجد 
الطلب الجديد هو 
































































صورة كوب ...

----------


## عنيده

صباااح الخير .. 

انا ماادري تقصدين كووب عادي او كوب الشاي و هالسوالف ؟؟






موفقه ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا غناتي 
اي كوب شاي 
والصوره الثانيه هي الصحيحه 

يلا ياأعضااء

----------


## قمر دنياي

- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطتين )
5-ليلاس (نقطة)
abu a7med-6 (نقطة)

7عنيده(نقطة)
8.................
9..................



10.................

----------


## ليلاس

*من زمآن ع المسآبقة ..*

*وحشتنآ كثير ..*

*آخر الغيبآت قمورهـ ..*

*جآري البحث ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*إن ششآء الله تكون منآسبة ..*

*تحيآتي ..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله غناتي ليلاس 
الصوره مرره روعه 
موفقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## قمر دنياي

- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطتين )
5-ليلاس (نقطة)
abu a7med-6 (نقطة)

7عنيده(نقطتين)
8.................
9..................



10.................

----------


## قمر دنياي

- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطتين )
5-ليلاس (نقطة)
abu a7med-6 (نقطة)

7عنيده(نقطتين)
8.................
9..................



10.................

----------


## عنيده

في انتظار الطلب الجديد ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*ننـتظر الطلب ..}{*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا حركوا الجو شوي 

وادونا طلب يديد

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله بيكم
أعتذر على التأخير 
والطلب 








صور غيوم 
أن شاء الله الطلب حلو

----------


## قمر دنياي

...............................................

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

وهذي صورة غيوم..



موفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## قمر دنياي

Princess

يسلمو على المرور ووضع الصوره الرائعه 
بأنتظار الأعضاء 
موفقه بأذن الله

----------


## قمر دنياي

...............................................

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلين قمر غناتي
اخبارش ... وينش عن هالمسابقه
لاخلا ولاعدم وهذي صورتي

----------


## أميرة الفرح

سلام عليكم 

هدي مشاركتي أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..~*

*جآري ـآلبحثـ ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*مشآركتي ..}*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
ماشاء الله ما توقعت فيه تفاعل 
مشكورين على وضع صوركم الجميلة 

موفقين

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## عنيده

السلام ..

خساره فاتني المشاركه  ..

ما يصير اعترض ..

ع العموم خيرها في غيرها و الصور حلوين ..

و ان شاء الله اشارك مره ثانيه ..

موفقين ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا اختي عنيدة 
إن شاء الله المره الثانيه ما تفوتك المشااركه
موفقه

----------


## اعشق ابي

بنتظار الطلب

----------


## قمر دنياي

1- ورده محمديه (نقطة)
2-رحيق الامل (نقطة)
3-أموله (نقطتين)
4-عاشقة المستحيل(نقطتين )
5-ليلاس (نقطة)
abu a7med-6 (نقطة)

7-عنيده(نقطتين)
Princess-8 (نقطة)
9..................



10.................

----------


## ليلاس

*بــــــ الانتظآر ...~*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
الطلب الجديد
























































































































































































































































ساعة يد للأطفال

----------


## ليلاس

*ططلب حلووو كثيير ..*

*جآـآري البحثــــــ ..*

*يسلموووا قمورهـ ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*مشآركتي ..{^_^}*







*بـــ تمنى تعجبكم ..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على وضع الصوره الرائعه 
يلا ياأعضاااااااء ترى ماباقي إلا مكانين إلى الفائزين

----------


## قمر دنياي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟
؟؟
؟

----------

